# How to connect deck joists to posts?



## bryanf (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello,

I am replacing the decking and railing on my deck. The deck is supported with three 6X6 posts. These posts are notched so the joists can rest on the post. The two end corner posts are notched for the rim joist and also for the header joist (there are 2 headers). 

My problem is that I need the joist inside corners for my new rail posts. To make room for the 4X4 rail post, I need to cut off the part of the 6X6 post (to even with the notch) . What is the proper way to attach the joists to the 6X6 post? I can leave the center post as is.

Later I intend to add a new post and beam and remove the current posts.

Thanks for reading.
-bryan


----------



## SteelToes (Oct 5, 2010)

How was the old railing post attached before ?


----------



## bryanf (Apr 12, 2011)

The old rail posts were nailed to the outside of the joists. The corner posts were notched and attached to the outside of the rim joists and header joists. They were not very stable.


----------



## SteelToes (Oct 5, 2010)

bryanf said:


> The old rail posts were nailed to the outside of the joists. The corner posts were notched and attached to the outside of the rim joists and header joists. They were not very stable.


You are kinda set to go the same route with a set up you a dealing with right now ...

Make it stable this time...and run this by your building inspector , just to make sure it is approved in your area.
http://www.strongtie.com/products/connectors/DTT2.asp


----------



## bryanf (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for the info.

In this case, I need to have the rail posts on the inside of the joists because I am using a post sleeve and rail kit. I know I could leave the current post to joist connections as they are, and inset the new rail posts. However, I would prefer to have the new rail posts where the current header joist and rim joist meet. I'm just not sure if there is a secure way to fasten the joists to the post without the bit of the post that extends up to the deck height.


----------



## bryanf (Apr 12, 2011)

I also meant to include that I intend to bolt the rail posts to the joists and additional blocking using 1/2" bolts.


----------



## SteelToes (Oct 5, 2010)

Can you post some pictures?


----------



## bryanf (Apr 12, 2011)

I'll take some pictures tonight and post in the morning. Thanks for your time.


----------



## bryanf (Apr 12, 2011)

Here are two pictures that show the joist/post connection as it is today.
I was hoping to put the new rail post on the inside of the joists, but that means I need to remove part of the corner deck post.

Is there a way to securely connect the joists to the deck post after the modification?

I plan on adding a new post and beam set back from the current ones for a cantelivered deck. I was just hoping to do that part later. Maybe I need to change my plan?


----------



## RickyBobby (Nov 19, 2009)

Looks to me like you could cut the remaining portion of the 6x6 off even with the bottom of the existing joists. Your new 4x4 railing post could rest on top and be fastened to the existing joists. You could then use some type of gusset plate to fasten the old 6x6 to the new 4x4. (or just screw them together.) 

Make sure your old joists are securely fastened to the 6x6 before you make your cut and you should be good to go.


----------



## bryanf (Apr 12, 2011)

Shake 'n Bake! 

I like your suggestion. It will only be temporary anyway. I get what you mean "Next Time... New Build" - I really thought I was saving a lot time and work and money, but in the end, I will end up mostly rebuilding it anyway.

thanks


----------

